# Why do people give Jehovahs witnesses such a hard time?



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

Can you tell me why? Even churches seem to hate them why is that? Do you know any JWs?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My understanding is that it's because they have some views which could hurt their children... like not believing in blood donations. They are also considered one of the more aggressive denominations, going around knocking on doors. They seemed to have toned it down though as the last time I had one knock on my door, they just gave me a pamphlet and left.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

They are very persistent; they come to my door once a month. I tell them that I am not interested and they always give me a pamphlet anyways. When I try to return the pamphlet by telling them that “I will not read it” and “please do not come back here” (when they ask about coming to my door again) they say “you’re a funny girl” which makes me feel weird because I don’t understand why it’s funny... I didn’t answer the door yesterday and they left the “Watchtower” next to my door anyways.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm in the Jehovah's Witness Protection Program...so I can't comment.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

edit: this was a dumb post


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anybody who comes to my door trying to push their views on me or sell me something or ask for donations is going to get a hard time from me. I don't care if they're political, religious, or otherwise -- I just want them to get off my property. I don't bother people at their doors and would appreciate if they didn't bug me.

At least JWs are respectful & polite enough to leave when told to do so. A couple years back I had some fanatic from some church (I don't recall which) and he was screaming at me about how "Jesus died on a cross for me" after I told him to leave. He finally decided to leave when I asked if he'd prefer I call the police to remove him from my property.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ever been cornered by an Amway NUT??!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

the only thing I have against them is that they go door-to-door trying to force their beliefs on others when it's pretty much pointless to do that anyway. and it's annoying to have to hide when one comes to your door so they'll go away, because you don't want to talk to them.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> the only thing I have against them is that they go door-to-door trying to force their beliefs on others when it's pretty much pointless to do that anyway. and it's annoying to have to hide when one comes to your door so they'll go away, because you don't want to talk to them.


 yes


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

BostonB said:


> I work with a JW. *I just curse when he starts to bother me or ask about his sex life and he heads for the hills.* Seriously though, He is porbably one of the better people that I know, but he's always pushing his religion. He's also Brazilian. When a girl I work with said she wanted to get better at speaking Portuguese he said he would sit down with her and talk about it. What he really did was give her two copies of every pamphlet. One in english and one in portuguese. He told her to read them both at the same time and compare them sentence for sentence. This obviously isn't the way to learn a new language. Brainwash anyone???


:lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I live by an enormous JW complex, so I see a lot of them. They don't seem to come to my door often, but they come into my work a lot. Most of them are fine and don't ever bring up religion, but a couple of them are always giving us pamphlets and inviting us to lunch at the JW complex. I think one of them told my boss she'd go to hell--not quite sure why the boss didn't tell HER to go to hell, but that's my boss for you. She's a lot nicer than I am.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think we have any around here. I kinda wish we did, because they sound like a blast.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

Many members of my family are JW's. A few of them tried to convert me over to it. I tried to listen to what they said, but as my views clashed with theirs it was clear it wasn't going to work. I think a major problem people have with them is they are insular if you don't want to study with their religion. The ones I know do not feel obligated to openly interact with non JW's, also they can be very pushy when it comes to their religion, proselytizing, etc. I have nothing against them personally, (i try to be respectful of people's religions) I just don't agree with some of their views.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I sit and talk with them sometimes, when i'm in the mood. They have some interesting views and a lot of BS too. But they really are persistant, especially if you give them an inch. I guess it's better to be firm with them and making them understand that you don't give a crap about joining them. I just want to talk with christians about God, not become an active church member. Heh.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

You are all invited back next week when the subject will be Jews.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lol. ^ I can't wait to tell all my "jew" stories. BTW, anyone seen Religulous besides me?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ NO I haven't but I remember "Dogma" being a very good movie.:yes^^


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a JW friend back in high school and she was really nice, intelligent, quite the artist, but she could never do anything on the weekends. She was dedicated to her religion. At that age it was pretty annoying and it made her an outcast, but she didn't seem to care. I haven't gotten to know another one since. I have to agree with the tone of this thread about religion, I think religious people are just annoying to nonreligious people in general lol. (bad joke)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I heard the sequel to that was pretty good too ...Dogpa. Those darn Jehovah's Witnesses!! :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Thunder said:


> You are all invited back next week when the subject will be Jews.


Well, Jews aren't supposed to proselytize. Unless we're known for something else. Please let me know, as this is one area where I can actually put up a good fight. It would be a great distraction.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

JWs are nice enough, as long as they're respectful enough to keep the subject away from religion. I'm an agnostic atheist, and a lot of people think that because I have no god, it just means I'm looking for one, specifically theirs. No. I'm not. It is just as tacky to belittle my religious beliefs as it would be for me to insist to a JW or other religious person that God isn't real and therefore they need to become an atheist. Neither one of us are going to convert just b/c some door-to-door religious salesman says so.

Most of the JWs I know personally have been really good about this. I'm pretty sure the local JW group keeps a "do not visit" list, and I think my house is on it. Everyone in my house has a different view on religion, but we're all pretty set in our ways, and it's pretty clearly a waste of time to preach to us. But still, they fact that they do the door-to-door thing at all is presumptuous, and says a lot about what they think of the "non-believers'" level of dedication to their beliefs.


----------



## nervousjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

BostonB said:


> I work with a JW. I just curse when he starts to bother me or ask about his sex life and he heads for the hills. Seriously though, He is porbably one of the better people that I know, but he's always pushing his religion. He's also Brazilian. When a girl I work with said she wanted to get better at speaking Portuguese he said he would sit down with her and talk about it. What he really did was give her two copies of every pamphlet. One in english and one in portuguese. He told her to read them both at the same time and compare them sentence for sentence. This obviously isn't the way to learn a new language. Brainwash anyone???


Thanks for the laugh, Boston. :yes That, I believe, is called a bilingual brainwashing. Takes skills and shadiness to pull off successfully. 
I wish I could have JW experience just for the story of it. Everyone in Manhattan lives in apartment buildings, behind locked doors and buzzers, so the only time/place I see them is at the subway station, standing statue-still with the latest _Watchtower_.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm an unbaptized publisher and i study with them quite frequently. I've been around the whole loopty loop of different sects and religions and these guys seem the most legit thus far, as they go straight by the book (the Bible), and can back up anything they say by citing the Scriptures and showing you exactly where the Bible says it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't actually give anyone a hard time.

However, I'd be inclined to ask the question: "Why do Jehovah's Witnesses give people such a hard time?!"

...I remember my mum and I were exiting our house when a pair of them were approaching it. We were just getting into our cars, when they saw us and stopped us!! ...approaching like zombies or something trying to "eat our brains".

...No offence: but, whatever religion they want to belive in is fine. I don't make fun of it. I even listen to them when they ring my door bell and stand there telling me about it.

My issue with them is how pushy they are. I don't go for any kind of belief system that tries to ensnare you or use any kind of method of pushing their ideas onto you.

It's very simple: I give them the acceptance that I'd like from others. They, however, cross the line somewhat as far as how accepting they are of other peoples' beliefs.
Consequently, despite how pushy they are, they don't do such a good job of convincing me of the strength of their values.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The kids next door who I played with growing up were JWs. It wasn't really clear to me at the time, though. All I knew was that they were really religious and for some reason couldn't celebrate their birthdays or any other holidays or play on school sports teams or anything like that. Otherwise their family seemed pretty normal to me--certainly more normal than my dysfunctional family! Really, they were our friends, and that was that. Presumably their parents do the door-to-door thing (and maybe the boys do too now that they're grown up), but I never knew about it then. They don't live next door to us anymore, and I fell out of touch with the two boys, but the dad owns a lawn-care company and mows our lawn still.

Other than that I have no experience with JWs.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BostonB said:


> Don't hide...Ask them about sex, curse a couple times and ask them what they were for halloween. They hate pagan holidays


Maybe I should. But with my luck the ones around here would just sit and argue with me about everything for hours and I'd have to end up kicking them out of my house. :b


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

It is because JW are different from everyone else. They follow the Bible's command to preach and teach people. They go back unless someone says, "Don't come back." then they can be placed on a 'do not call' list. But people may move out so after awhile they might come back.

It doesn't matter even if everyone doesn't convert.They need to tell others what the Bible says about the future of mankind. They take the Bible very seriously and don't add or take away from it. Neither do they bend the rules and commands to fit their own course. They are not there to annoy anyone but to help people come to know God better. Many have had their prayers answered when JW have come to their door. This has happened too many times to have been a coincidence.

They know they will be ridiculed and hated by most people because of suffering for Christ sake. That's why they are not afraid to preach and talk about the Bible even if it means persecution or imprisonment in some lands where it is banned.

They can hardly be called a "cult" or a bunch of "quacks". These are human beings.  They have feelings and they can get angry, sad, frustrated, annoyed too.

As for thinking they are "zombies" or something, that's exaggerated.

There are far too many misconceptions of JW to be discussed here without getting into controversial issues that I know are not permitted. I always hate the thought of offending anyone on SAS so I try not to say too much.

And yes, I am a JW


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah salesmen and girlscouts/kids selling candy...now THAT'S annoying especially when the dog starts in barking her head off!  And all you want them to do is leave. So sometimes I can understand where people are coming from when they are feeling annoyed.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

BostonB said:


> I think all religions are cults, or they all start that way at least. What most people call faith just sounds like fear to me. The fact of the matter is that JW do annoy people. The same way that telemarketers and door to door salesmen do, and don't even get me started on those pushy little girl scout brats with their braided pig tails, bad attitudes and fake smiles. At least they have cookies. :kma


I think they realize they annoy people (they must, right?) but I'd guess they figure being annoyed is a small price to pay for having one's soul saved. And they'd be right, but for one little flaw: how do they know their religion is the right one? Why do they suppose we have a soul that even needs saving? And even if we do, why does it have to be saved in that particular way? This comes back to the basic question of which is the "true" religion. The few times I've had to reluctantly bring this up and ask somebody why theirs is right, the only response I ever get basically amounts to, "Because I said so."


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

> And even if we do, why does it have to be saved in that particular way? This comes back to the basic question of which is the "true" religion. The few times I've had to reluctantly bring this up and ask somebody why theirs is right, the only response I ever get basically amounts to, "Because I said so."


Yeah, it is the price you pay but we do not dwell on it. People have made it clear when they do not want to listen and we move on.

By saying one has the "true" religion has to do with an important question-ARE the other churches practicing what Jesus taught? He told the people to preach and are all Christians of Christian religions doing that? Other Christians meddle in politics and war but Jesus himself said his kingdom is no part of the world. (and the political systems and (kingdoms) Satan had tempted him in trying to give him the kingdoms of the world of which he would not compromise. Jesus said you could identify people by the "fruits" they produce or qualities.

When I see Catholics fight other Catholics in war, that doesn't sound like they are imitating Jesus. I'm thinking, "See, they cannot be truthful." I wouldn't want any part of a Catholic faith where they kill each other. If other mainstream religions deny the command to preach the word they are ignoring Christ command whom they claim to cherish.

Ever hear of Jehovah's Witnesses going to war or killing each other? You'll find the answer is no.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't really see any scriptural support for knocking on stranger's doors to preach to them. Paul used to preach in the market place which in Greek society was a place where people used to talk or argue about philosophy all the time. But mostly it seems he used to preach in the synagogues on the sabbath day. Then it seems people who where interested would invite him to their homes so they could learn more about what he was teaching, therefore him saying "I have taught you publicly, and from house to house".


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*IMO, its no different than telemarketing.. but worse because they corner you at the door. :mum But I just say I'm super busy or something and send them on their way.

My dad used to have fun with them. He'd make them stay, then tell them all about HIS views. lol. Gotta love him. He'd make the best of it, probably for personal entertainment. Or to try to enlighten THEM. lol. *


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sprinter said:


> I don't really see any scriptural support for knocking on stranger's doors to preach to them. Paul used to preach in the market place which in Greek society was a place where people used to talk or argue about philosophy all the time. But mostly it seems he used to preach in the synagogues on the sabbath day. Then it seems people who where interested would invite him to their homes so they could learn more about what he was teaching, therefore him saying "I have taught you publicly, and from house to house".


yup, thats exactly the way to do it, i think.
You talk to people you meet on the streets and if they are interested, then you go further with them(you go somewhere more comfortable)
Jesus did the same too. He spoke to people, the masses and a few followed him and many didn't. He didn't force anyone's arms if they didn't want to follow. And he certainly did not nag them for weeks by knocking on their doors.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Jesus is my homeboy.* <3


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Once when I was really timid, I hear someone banging on the door. I was in a really paranoid mood, so I decided that it must be an emergency. I was the only one home--so don't open the door, right? Anyway, I open the door, and this guy asks--do you like money? I stare at him, am so not in the mood of talking, thinking, no, I don't like money, maybe I like the power money brings, but I definitely don't like money, what type of person comes to people's doors asking them if they like money. He starts looking really nervous--I'm not saying a word, and this is probably supposed to be a real conversation opener. He thrusts a pamphlet into my hands and starts walking away. I look curiously at the pamphlet, realize it's upside-down, turn it over curiously and then throw it after him. I'm sure most of you don't understand, but the reaction my parents would have had if they noticed a pamphlet discussing an alternate religion lying around the house ... the reaction I had when I realized I was holding those words in my hands ...


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Uh actually in the bible they did indeed go house to house quite often. Read it again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Conquistador said:


> Uh actually in the bible they did indeed go house to house quite often. Read it again.


actually, i know they did. It just wasnt their main way of spreading the word.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Look up all the scriptures JWs use to support going door to door and you won't find anything about knocking on stranger's doors to preach to them. They just read that into it, take them out of context. There's nothing that says not to do that but nothing where Jesus does that or christians are commanded to do that. example, they use Luke 10:5 even though verse 7 says "go not from house to house".

Luk 10:1 After these things the Lord appointed other seventy also, and sent them two and two before his face into every city and place, whither he himself would come. 
Luk 10:2 Therefore said he unto them, The harvest truly is great, but the labourers are few: pray ye therefore the Lord of the harvest, that he would send forth labourers into his harvest. 
Luk 10:3 Go your ways: behold, I send you forth as lambs among wolves. 
Luk 10:4 Carry neither purse, nor scrip, nor shoes: and salute no man by the way. 
Luk 10:5 And into whatsoever house ye enter, first say, Peace be to this house. 
Luk 10:6 And if the son of peace be there, your peace shall rest upon it: if not, it shall turn to you again. 
Luk 10:7 And in the same house remain, eating and drinking such things as they give: for the labourer is worthy of his hire. *Go not from house to house.

*The point is the context is about lodging not knocking on doors to preach.


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

Actually i have to come clean i am a Jehovahs Witness myself. I go from house to house I do not say any thing presently because of my SA. I have worked with a number of brothers and sisters and the ones i have worked with have not been pushy with the householders. It fact is quite rare we get to say anything as most people say "I'm busy " or I'm not interested"


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

my dad attend the jw meetings(i use too), and although i do not consider myself a full jw yet since im unbaptized, i find that there way of conduct and moral values is very refreshing compared to the many other wordly people out there who have loose conduct.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I have nothing against JWs, there's a Kingdom Hall about a mile from where I live so I've met quite a few. I even visited the Hall once. I didn't know that much about their beliefs back then, just that they have some similar beliefs but I know now there are some things I will not agree with so I don't really want any more visits. Most of them have been nice, some were too persistent though and one was a little unpleasant. But If people give them a hard time I think it's mostly because of the house to house proselytizing.


----------



## JohnIZZLE (Nov 17, 2008)

My uncle's a JW, and not long ago I learned he's been trying to convert my mom for years now. She still has a whole stack of pamphlets he's given her.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sprinter said:


> *Go not from house to house.*


thanks for the quote I shall use next time I see them


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

My roommate opens the door in his boxers, with his pants around his ankles and a great big smile on his face. Works every time ; )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One time, there was a older couple who stopped by my house as I was leaving for work. They used broken English and handed me a Watchtower pamphlet. I thanked them. They had no idea that I am a Christian - a saved Catholic :lol. 

What shocked me literally to the point of tears is that they reminded me directly of my dad's Hungarian parents. That was hard.

If you want to spread the message, live it first. That's what I am trying to do.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> If you want to spread the message, live it first. That's what I am trying to do.


Yes! "Preach the gospel at all times -- If necessary, use words." - Saint Francis of Assisi


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

coldmorning said:


> My understanding is that it's because they have some views which could hurt their children... like not believing in blood donations. They are also considered one of the more aggressive denominations, going around knocking on doors. They seemed to have toned it down though as the last time I had one knock on my door, they just gave me a pamphlet and left.


I forgot about the blood transfusions. Chldren have died that way. But the first thing that came into my mind was the proselytizing. Then again, the Latter-day Saints or Mormons do that too, and Girl Scouts go door-to-door too... Anyway, it must be hard for the missionaries. I don't think it's right to be mean to them, though that's just me.

I used to go to school with a JW and he was one of the nicer people, in fact. They used to come to our house sometimes when I was little, but we always hid and pretended we weren't home (we also did that when certain people invited themselves over though). I can't imagine actually being rude or mean to them. And one time, a lady was handing out booklets or something on the sidewalk, and I just took one and said thanks, though at the time I had no idea what it was (reading material is usually good, anyway). I wouldn't yell at or argue with her because that's just not in my nature.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow i didn't realize there were JW's on this forum. I truly do believe they have the most accurate beliefs in accord with actual bible teachings. And the blood thing i actually agree with myself, seeing as how there are SEVERAL safe alternatives and i've personally not known ANY JW who ever had to lose a loved one or anything over this issue, not that they wouldn't be bold enough to do it IF it actually came down to that. Blood is a risky business anyhow, i've heard stories of diabetics going into hypoglycemic shock and dying after recieving a blood transfusion from a donor who was eating strawberries less than a day before giving blood. Something tells me the blood indu$try has a greedy corporate backing to it.


----------



## Hallran (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it's mostly because we try to force our beliefs on others, and other religions claim our beliefs are wrong (and vice versa). Having SA, I never talk to anyone about religion, it's just too touchy a subject. I think even if I didn't have SA I wouldn't want to go door to door or be forceful - people have to right to believe whatever they want.


----------



## Hallran (Jul 27, 2008)

And Pita, whoever told your boss he was going to hell wasn't on the ball - we don't believe there is a hell.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Hallran--I never knew that. The lady who confronted my boss was probably under the influence of general nuttiness.


----------



## Hallran (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like it


----------



## Nottalkin (Nov 12, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> My understanding is that it's because they have some views which could hurt their children... like not believing in blood donations. They are also considered one of the more aggressive denominations, going around knocking on doors. They seemed to have toned it down though as the last time I had one knock on my door, they just gave me a pamphlet and left.


My grandma was an orthodox Jehovah's witness, my mom was never quite the same.

heh heh

It sounds a bit like a cult to me, particularly the extreme practitioners.

But I am not here to judge that doesn't mean all Jehovah's witnesses are are the same.


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

eagleheart said:


> I forgot about the blood transfusions. Chldren have died that way. But the first thing that came into my mind was the proselytizing. Then again, the Latter-day Saints or Mormons do that too, and Girl Scouts go door-to-door too... Anyway, it must be hard for the missionaries. I don't think it's right to be mean to them, though that's just me.
> 
> I used to go to school with a JW and he was one of the nicer people, in fact. They used to come to our house sometimes when I was little, but we always hid and pretended we weren't home (we also did that when certain people invited themselves over though). I can't imagine actually being rude or mean to them. And one time, a lady was handing out booklets or something on the sidewalk, and I just took one and said thanks, though at the time I had no idea what it was (reading material is usually good, anyway). I wouldn't yell at or argue with her because that's just not in my nature.


I do know a brother who did have to make a stand when one of his twin daughters was involved in an accident. He refused blood and she died it was not easy for him and he got a hard tiime from non witness people. I did not know this brother at the time it happened so please dont ask for me details it was many years ago. I know some of you will be shocked and ask what sort of loving father would allow his daughter to die. All I can say is knowing him as i do and knowing how much he loves his other children and grand children it must have been so very hard for him to do. But because of his strong faith and belief in Jehovah and his faith in the ransome sacrifice of Jesus Christ he is looking foward to seing her again when she is ressurected.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Nottalkin said:


> My grandma was an orthodox Jehovah's witness, my mom was never quite the same.
> 
> heh heh
> 
> ...


What's an "orthodox" Jehovah's Witness? And what would make someone an extreme practitioner?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't like people coming to my door and pushing their religous beliefs on me. Other than that, I don't have any more problem with the JW religion than I do with other organized religions. Despite my dislike of JWs coming to my door, I have respect for them being dedicated to their beleifs. It must take a lot of guts to go door to door and deal with some of the hostile people they encounter. This is in a society where many people don't truely believe in their religion.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Anxiety75 said:


> When I see Catholics fight other Catholics in war, that doesn't sound like they are imitating Jesus. I'm thinking, "See, they cannot be truthful." I wouldn't want any part of a Catholic faith where they kill each other. If other mainstream religions deny the command to preach the word they are ignoring Christ command whom they claim to cherish.
> 
> Ever hear of Jehovah's Witnesses going to war or killing each other? You'll find the answer is no.


:sus
Yeah, those crazy Papist zealots must be the only Christians with a blood lust. It's not as if Protestant violence had anything to do with the 30 Years War, The French wars of religion, the Hussite wars, English Civil War, the witch hunts in Europe and the Americas in the 1600s, the Priestley Riots, or the Nativist Riots in the States. 
Any doctrine with enough influence over a large enough population can become violent...including (but certainly not limited to) Jehovah's Witnesses and Catholics.


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

slylikeafox said:


> I don't like people coming to my door and pushing their religous beliefs on me. Other than that, I don't have any more problem with the JW religion than I do with other organized religions. Despite my dislike of JWs coming to my door, I have respect for them being dedicated to their beleifs. It must take a lot of guts to go door to door and deal with some of the hostile people they encounter. This is in a society where many people don't truely believe in their religion.


It does take alot of guts even if a person does not have Sa. With Sa it is even harder I go out most saturday mornings the problem start even befor i go out. it start with attending the meetings we have befor we go out is dificult too. sometimes i sit and cry my teeth chatter and my hands shake. It helps if i know who i am going to work with but most of the time i do not. Most of the congregation know of my SA and they do not put pressure on me to speak at the doors. So do try to remember next time you want to insult a JW that person may have SA like you.Try and think how you would feel if after you made the effort to go out someone was realy rude and unkind to you just how would you feel?


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

MeganC said:


> :sus
> Yeah, those crazy Papist zealots must be the only Christians with a blood lust. It's not as if Protestant violence had anything to do with the 30 Years War, The French wars of religion, the Hussite wars, English Civil War, the witch hunts in Europe and the Americas in the 1600s, the Priestley Riots, or the Nativist Riots in the States.
> Any doctrine with enough influence over a large enough population can become violent...including (but certainly not limited to) Jehovah's Witnesses and Catholics.


Perhaps but maybe you are not aware that Jehovahs Witnesses do not fight in wars 
some have been and are at present inprisoned for refusing to take part in conflicts. In World War II many were put into the concentration camps and made to wear purple triangles. A good number of our brothers and sisters endured torture and some were kept in solitatry in an effort to get them to break their faith. Many were shot for refusing but lots survived and came out of the camps with a stronger faith than when they went in. Even if i were not a JW i would have to respect persons prepared to make such a stand.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> So do try to remember next time you want to insult a JW that person may have SA like you.Try and think how you would feel if after you made the effort to go out someone was realy rude and unkind to you just how would you feel?


 Well said.


----------



## Parnatian (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm an atheist who humbly suggests that Christians who have a problem with the JW's not be the first to cast the stone of condemnation; but rather treat them as they would like to be treated; and perhaps even love their JW neighbor as they do themselves......but then, I'm an atheist, what the hell do I know.

p


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

We have a Jehovah's Witness church/meeting center in our town. I noticed most of them are black. For some reason they don't walk around our town much. I guess they do on occasion. I have nothing at all against them. I actually like seeing a Watchtower in front of my door. It's something new to read and I get somewhat of a scope of what someone else is all about. They aren't harming me. If they did knock, I wouldn't answer simply because I am not good at turning people away. I'm the type that, if I was home alone, I would let them into the house to talk to me. It's not my home, though, so I can't do that. My neighbor used to let them in all of the time. I think she was really lonely. I could relate.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Here is an interview with a guy who was raised as a JW but he later decided for himself to not become full member of the congregation and took up journalism. He produced a documentary called 'Knocking' which he speaks about the beliefs. He's not preaching but he still has respect even though he no longer agrees with some of their beliefs. He speaks very highly of us/them.

(Also he is gay-which he admits the congregation doesn't allow for gay members.)


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

_'While I did not hold back from telling you any of these things that were profitable nor from 
teaching you publicly and from house to house.'
'But I throughly bore witness both to Jews and to Greeks about repentance toward God and faith in our Lord Jesus.'_
-Acts 20:20, 21

It also speaks of having faith but also having works.(doing his will in preaching)

_'You see that a man is to be declared righteous by works, and not by faith alone.'
James 2:24
'Indeed, as the body without spirit is dead, so also faith without works is dead.'
2:26_

It is simply put-Jesus command is to preach and to speak to people. He did not say all would convert and turn around. Throughout his 3 1/2 year ministry his emphasis was on helping people repent. He did not expect them to be perfect.

Since it also says to follow closely in Jesus footsteps, and follow him as a role model, then that would mean followers would also participate in the preaching work. Not to scold people but give them a hope and to help those 'sighing and groaning' over the detestable things' (being done in this world).

Jesus truly DID the will of his Father.

I definately find it a challenge to talk to people but I do it and I don't give them a hard time either. It's very difficult when you have SA and some guy may come to the door in his undies, or a giant "Goliath" may stand before me, I just don't get that afraid. It's the most fierce looking people that end up being the nicest or taking the literature. Whether or not they really care, to read them, we don't know. We just hope for the best. They make their own choice.

You don't have to have the word "knocking" in the Bible to be convinced of that. The Bible doesn't say "don't smoke" either but by it's principles a person would not want to hurt their body by inhaling dangerous chemicals and nicotine.

The Luke 10:7 is talking about lodging but that is beside the point of other verses not quoted
here.



sprinter said:


> Look up all the scriptures JWs use to support going door to door and you won't find anything about knocking on stranger's doors to preach to them. They just read that into it, take them out of context. There's nothing that says not to do that but nothing where Jesus does that or christians are commanded to do that. example, they use Luke 10:5 even though verse 7 says "go not from house to house".
> 
> Luk 10:1 After these things the Lord appointed other seventy also, and sent them two and two before his face into every city and place, whither he himself would come.
> Luk 10:2 Therefore said he unto them, The harvest truly is great, but the labourers are few: pray ye therefore the Lord of the harvest, that he would send forth labourers into his harvest.
> ...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just wanted to clear up some misconceptions. Some of these websites about "brainwashing" and "mind control" were done by supposedly or "former JWs"-apostates and they lie a lot. There is NOTHING even remotely truthful about that. They tend to go WAY overboard on things they did not like about being a Witness that they maybe did not agree with and they exaggerate it.

The official site of JW is:
www.watchtower.org

additional info and media :www.jw.org

http://www.jw-media.org/beliefs/beliefsfaq.htm

Sometimes when it comes to murder it is usually something that involves a non-witness husband who may for some unknown reason kill a spouse or another relative. There was another case where a JW woman was shot and killed by her daughter's "boyfriend". He wanted to date the daughter but she didn't accept his offer, and he lost it (He was not a Witness). (Although I think the article said he visited a Witness meeting)The mother died trying to physically protect her daughter. I'm not sure how far this relationship had gone, but it pays to be careful who you make friends with.



BostonB said:


> http://www.watchtowernews.org/
> 
> There are plenty of articles at this link about JW's comitting murder, and worse. Like I said before one of the nicest people I know is a JW, but don't act like they are all model humans. I really like the article on mind control and brainwashing.


----------

